# Cornish Boxing and Wrestling



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 21, 2002)

I remember reading about some martial arts called Cornish Boxing and Cornish Wrestling.I don't know that much about them, but any info would be great!:asian:


----------



## sweeper (Jun 21, 2002)

I recal something about cornish wrestling..  can't recal the rules..  don't know about boxing..  I think cornish wrestling was a jacket wrestling style..  could be wrong but if I recal correctly shin kicks were legal as was pealing off the skin of your opponants shin by scraping..


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

http://ejmas.com/jwma/jwmaart_roberts_0400.htm


http://home.vicnet.net.au/~caov/fotos/cmaine/wrestle1.htm

just some links on cornish wrestling.  There are several styles of folk wretsling in england (e.g. cornish, westermoralnd, devonshire, etc.) never really heard about cornish boxing though


----------

